

Show HN: openpoll, a democracy for the rest of us - maresca

Hey HN,<p>I've been working on my MVP for awhile now and just released a droid app.  I would appreciate it if you'd check it out.<p>What is openpoll?<p>openpoll is an online democracy that empowers Americans by letting them vote on state legislation they don't normally get to vote on.<p>Why is it important?<p>openpoll is important because it will give us a popular opinion on legislation.  This popular opinion is an important check and balance on legislators votes.<p>Any and all feedback is appreciated! Thanks!<p>website:
https://openpoll.us<p>google play link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.openpoll
======
maresca
clickables

<https://openpoll.us>

<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.openpoll>

